# .



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet! its gonns look so good after u add all the critters, be sure to add an update


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comment. i just re-arranged some of the rocks to give it a cleaner look.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I will be starting my own saltwater tank later this month, it will be my first also, hope u do occasional updates. Ive been reading up and looking at everyones setups for inspiration.

Any tips you have would be greatly appreciated since u will be alitttle ahead of me


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like you are off to a good start. What all do you plan on keeping?
Just a heads up, try to keep your calcium around 400 ppm and your rock should continue to color up nicely. Also check all your water lv's and you should be good.
Just remember to take your time and don't rush which can cause your tank to crash if you move to fast.

Congrates on the nice setup.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nataz said:


> Looks like you are off to a good start. What all do you plan on keeping?
> *Just a heads up, try to keep your calcium around 400 ppm and your rock should continue to color up nicely. Also check all your water lv's and you should be good.*
> Just remember to take your time and don't rush which can cause your tank to crash if you move to fast.
> 
> Congrates on the nice setup.


good advice

the most important thing you can get is good test kits, specifically an alk kit that gives you measurements in DKH and a calcium kit that gives you results in incriments of atleast 50ppm but the more accurate the better. the thrid but not least important is magnesium, this is often over looked but plays a key role in maintaining proper alk and calcium levels which all contribute to coraline algae growth and hard coral growth. dont be intimidated by titration test kits they are very easy once you do it a few times and once you have these types of accurate numbers you wont wont to be with out it. before you go straight for teh additives and start dosing spend the money for the test kits, at this point its unlikely you should need to dose anyhting because you dont have ahrd corals or clams and the coraline will take some time to start spreading. even if you do start to see coraline growth your best form of replenishing these elements is through water changes until your calcium and alkalinity demands increase.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the Great Help everyone. Do you think 1 ocellaris clown would be happy in this tank since there is a lot of rockwork?


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Sure would, but to be honest from the ones I have had a pair of two is better. More than likely if only put one in your tank it won't come out much other than to eat. For some ideas of what you could put in your tank and stays small check out some of thes nano fish.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquariu...s.cfm?c=15+2124

NOT says you have to get on of these but it will give you an idea of types and size fish you should look for. Also a great book and fairly cheap if you find a used copy is :

Marine fishes (a pocket expert guide) 500+ essantial-to-know aquarium species
by scott w. michaels

also try to find :
the new marine aquarium (step-by-step setup & stocking guide)
by michael s paletta.

Just some advice that might help you also -- If you keep a small binder or tablet with all your results from your water changes you can compare them togther and if something starts to go wrong you have a quick ref. also you can write do the names of your fish when you bought them so. Basically records for yourself and later down the road you can look back and see how far you came.
A good luck and remember patience and taking your time is key to a saltwater setup.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^Thanks ALOT Nataz I will check into those.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Np anytime. I just broke down my 220 pred and 75 reef so saltwater is still fresh in my mind. I can help you guys out in saltwater but need everyones help in freshwater refreshing my memory, but it all works out in the end.









thanks and good luck,


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome start up man i've had mine for almost 8 months now and i love it, but like everyone is saying patients is key, and read up, i'm on all sorts of forums for saltwater, theres reefcentral.com which is really good, i live in michigan and i'm on michiganreefers.com which is another good one if its in your area look around see what u can find. nice to see another fellow reefer 
wally


----------

